# Turlewax sealant hydrophobic wax - My Experience



## Tom_2023 (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi All
I thought I'd take a minute to pass on my experience with turtlewax sealant hydrophobic wax (seal n shine), which I think is an awesome product. 
First off I love to clean my car but in reality with a toddler and a heavily pregnant wife I barely get chance to do so, as a result I'm constantly looking for the holy grail product which is cheap, with good results and is quick & easy to apply, for me this product ticks all of these boxes. When I do get chance to wash my car I use valet pro citrus pre-wash followed by the 2 bucket method, I then apply a spray or 2 of Turtlewax to each panel and dry as I go and then finally buff off at then end. 

Results
Visually the car looks awesome, the colour is deeper and more rich with a really nice gloss and silky feel, this even applies to the plastics. 
I also apply the product to side windows and wing mirrors and it does a really good job at repelling water although not as good as H2GO.
For reference I have a dark grey Golf(I'm not sure if this product gives better results on darker cars).

Water behavior
pretty good beading however I've heard this is more of a "sheeter" plus I apply as a drying aid so I'm literally watering down the product, either way this product is good at getting water off the car and repelling dirt making it easier to clean.

Finally we get to the real reason I decided to write this review. I last cleaned my car at the end of September about 11 weeks ago, unfortunately I haven't had the time to clean it properly, since then I've only sprayed some prewash on when it was raining 1 night and rinsed with the hose. 
I went to shops at the weekend and came out to find that a bird had left a very sizable present on the drivers side wing(it must have been an albatross), I decided that after my daughter had gone to bed that night I was going to try and clean the car as best I could in the dark however when I went outside I found that the 30-45 mins of rain we had that day had washed it off for me, the only reason I can think of this happening is that the turtlewax is still working and repelling dirt however I maybe wrong.

Anyway I've rambled on long enough and taken up far too much of your time . I think this is an awesome product and so far is exceeding my previous BSD & Aquawax mix. 

This is my first "review" and I hope it helps someone as much as this site has help me.

Thanks for reading


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

For the dirt cheap prices it's been going for recently it's really a no brainer to at least pick up and try, especially in the colder months when using a paste wax is too uncomfortable. I've been impressed by the beads it produces on my car, although I've only used BH DSW previously. My biggest concern about it is if they decide to discontinue it now that their Ceramic line is being released


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

I like how resilient it is supposed to be, with numerous well known you tubers putting it through the ringer and it seems to survive for ages. For me this means that you can use stronger dilutions to clean the car more efficiently in the winter without having to reapply EVERY time you wash the car.

I have put this on the Mrs A3, so will see how it does over the winter


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all

I used it for the first time last weekend as a drying aid with a light spritz per panel. 

Gave a great finish to the red paintwork and gave very small very tight beads after some heavy rain. These stayed put up to about 25mph then all of a sudden joined forces and flew off the bonnet. 

I have been using the Dry and Shine on another car and the beading is entirely different, larger beads that gather together and sheet off earlier. 

Just interesting to see the differences.

Rob


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

M4TT17 said:


> I like how resilient it is supposed to be, with numerous well known you tubers putting it through the ringer and it seems to survive for ages. For me this means that you can use stronger dilutions to clean the car more efficiently in the winter without having to reapply EVERY time you wash the car.


For the price and the ease of use I was thinking the opposite that I might just use it every wash.

I am already using a 70/30 mix of FK425 / BSD as a drying aid so a quick spritz of Turtle Wax and a final buff will only add a few minutes at the end.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Andy from Sandy said:


> For the price and the ease of use I was thinking the opposite that I might just use it every wash.
> 
> I am already using a 70/30 mix of FK425 / BSD as a drying aid so a quick spritz of Turtle Wax and a final buff will only add a few minutes at the end.


I use this normally, but the Turtle wax is so cheap now and easy to use, I just use it as a detailer after each wash, great finish, slick and lasts until I wash the car again.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

The initial effect is very nice.

Now all depends on how much it lasts.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice write up Tom, congrats on the new baby coming and good luck on being able to get any time to wash the car with two babies hanging around your house.

Welcome to the forum and hope to read more of your write ups when your kids have moved out and you get your life back haha.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

nicks16v said:


> I use this normally, but the Turtle wax is so cheap now and easy to use, I just use it as a detailer after each wash, great finish, slick and lasts until I wash the car again.


Exactly what I've been doing recently. Now I havent washed the car for a month it's still beading very heavily.:thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I used it for the 1st time yesterday on 2 cars. Tried the wet application spritx on cloth and panel then wipe over before going over with a drying towel. No prior decon done as they cars were just been washed.
It's been chucking it down today. Had to go out, nice beads on the car and it's sheeting off around 25mph. Bagged a few bottles the other week for £3.71 so should keep me going over a few winters.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

I did other half's car at the weekend again - so quick and easy. Only thing I found is when I used it in the summer that even though the bottle says you can use it in full sun you certainly cannot on a black roof! It baked on in seconds and was a pain to get off.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have been very impressed with this product,low price, very easy to use, great gloss and very durable as shown on youtube videos.it seems to stay hydrophobic even when the car is dirty,Its only let down by the beading, ok but not like bsd/fusso etc

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_2023 (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies guys, I didn't think it would get this much interest. I love this product and it's my go 2 after every wash, I just have the same concern as RCCampus, that they are going to discontinue it in favour of their new ceramic line. I'm just waiting for the next deal and I'm going to stock up.


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

GSVHammer said:


> I used it for the 1st time yesterday on 2 cars. Tried the wet application spritx on cloth and panel then wipe over before going over with a drying towel. No prior decon done as they cars were just been washed.
> It's been chucking it down today. Had to go out, nice beads on the car and it's sheeting off around 25mph. Bagged a few bottles the other week for £3.71 so should keep me going over a few winters.


Yes should certainly last a good while if you get the claimed durability


----------

